# need some help getting a few birds



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Last month when we were out scouting for elk my buddy shot some pine hens and sent them home with me to throw in the freezer, on Saturday my wife put 2 of them in the crock pot to make shredded "chicken" tacos, she liked it and gave me the "go ahead" to put some more in the freezer. The problem is I don't own a shotgun or know places closer than Kamas to shoot them. So if anyone wants to head out sometime for a day of pine hens/forest grouse/prairie chickens let me know, I would gladly provide elk burgers for lunch or dinner for helping me out. The shotgun would need to be a break barrel or semi-auto because I can't pump due to lacking dexterity/grip in my left hand. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

prairie chickens are a completely different bird just so you know.

Blue Grouse are "pine hens" and "forest grouse". You can find them as close as the Wasatch Front .

Pinnated Grouse are "prairie chickens". You can find them as close as Eastern Colorado.

You can find shotguns that will do the job for you at the pawnshop for less than 100 bucks.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Kamas is where I head, but thats so I can scout for deer, too.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Planning on heading out one of these weekends to look for some myself. You'd be more than welcome to come along. I might have an extra scattergun or three you can borrow as well. A few places pretty close to you as well.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I love this forum, thanks for the support! Looks like I'll be chasing some lake trout this weekend but will let you know when I'm free.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Check out the feeder canyons and drainages around where you are fishing. You might find a nice place with some birds.


----------

